# has anyone tried these? wide factory steelies impala, american racing



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

just wondering if anyone tried these and seeing if pics are out there. ive always had a sweet spot for them and thought that they would be a perfect second set of rims.








*5x110 malibu/hhr factory steel rims vvvvv*








*american racing AR767 * some weird truck bolt patterns mostly. vvv


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

Has anyone ever thought about it then? Lol


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

bump


----------

